# Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio PCI-E?



## linkin

I am looking into this soundcard, is it any good? I've currently got whatever integrated audio the Asus P5N-E Sli has.

It's PCI-E, so that means i can use it an any pci-e slot? including the second x16 slot? I'd like to keep as far away from my gpu as possible, even though it is a short card:






And i can still use my front panel HD Audio with this correct?

here is a bigger picture - too big to fit on this page.

http://images.europe.creative.com/iss/images/artwork/A5_RGB/SBXFi-XTA_PCI_Express_c.jpg


----------



## bomberboysk

Its basically an audigy SE that has software X-fi effects, alot of people are disappointed by it. Your best bet would be looking for an X-fi Xtremegamer on the used market... And no, you cannot use FP audio with the x-fi cards(some people have hacked up cables on the old audigy's to allow them to do so, but its somewhat of a challenge, and i dont think you can whatsoever with the xtreme audio)


----------



## linkin

You sure i can't use front audio? it looks like it has the proper connections for it. I read a few reviews on the card anyway, you're right. but since i can score the X-Fi Xtreme for 99c i might as well get that.

Also,  another question: I can't see a plug for any microphones on the back? maybe i'm blind or its a different colour.

EDIT: neverind i found out its the top connection.

So anyway if i could get the card brand new for 99c should i? it has to better than integrated, and i plan on getting some good surround sound speakers... probably some logitech X-530's


----------



## PohTayToez

It does have the proper connections for it.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...m_re=SoundBlaster_X-Fi-_-29-102-023-_-Product



> Intel HD Audio Compatible Front Panel Header (2x5pin)


----------



## linkin

this card is only pcie x1, but it can run in any speed PCI-E slot, right? I want to keep it as far away from my gpu as the mobo will allow, so if i need to i'll put it in the other x16 slot, which is further away from the GPU. just confirming i can do that?


----------



## StrangleHold

Is there some reason your wanting a PCIe sound card. I would just get a PCI card and put it futher down in a PCI slot. Plus your paying twice as much for a upgraded software Audigy SE. Really not that much better then your onboard. If your going with a sound card get atleast a XtremeGamer.


----------



## diduknowthat

That card is basically a rebadged $20 Audigy SE card with simulated X-fi music affects. It has no hardware game support and is basically a rip off. If you want to buy an cheap x-fi card get the xtremegamer. It has full EAX support and has front panel HD audio headers.


----------



## linkin

this card does have front panel headers. i know because i've just plugged the card into my other x16 slot. now i need help with windows 7 drivers.

can anyone give me a direct link to the windows 7 64 bit driver? my net is capped and the site is taking forever.


----------

